# Missed call from a UK Number



## Stifster (24 Jan 2008)

(forum iffy)

I had a missed call on Saturday evening at about 7.20 from a UK number. I don't have any family or friends over there apart from my Father in law who wouldn't usually be calling me. No message was left and I was going to call back but didn't bother.

Yesterday I decided to google it to see who it might be and found a site with this post 



> Keep getting calls from this number, no message. Called Saturday and Sunday too.
> According to Wikipedia - an 0845 number is a non-geographic telephone number in the United Kingdom. The owner of the number can retarget the call to any other telephone number including an international one, so you don't know where they are based. It can be a "revenue-sharing" number, which means they make money when you call back. When calling from outside the UK (i.e. +44 845) many operators charge the call as a "Premium Rate Service" or "Mobile call"
> Hope they enjoy calling, because I won't be answering or calling them back.


 
Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## z104 (24 Jan 2008)

Whay would you be so interested in a missed call. Just ignore them.


----------



## truthseeker (24 Jan 2008)

I never answer calls from either numbers I dont recognise or witheld numbers. I figure if its important whoever is calling will either (a) leave a message or (b) call back. If someone keeps calling back and no answer they will leave a message if its important.

I actually took up this practice because of the number of sales calls I was getting from NTL on private number - they must also have passed my number elsewhere because I also started getting 'will you take part in a survey now?' calls.

If someone calls and you dont answer and they dont call back - then it clearly wasnt a vitally important call.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2008)

Niallers said:


> Whay would you be so interested in a missed call. Just ignore them.


Because they are presumably curious about who/where it came from?


----------



## Sunny (24 Jan 2008)

Had the same thing happen to me but like a poster above said, I don't return calls to unknown numbers if they haven't left a message. Could never understand why people do. They will always ring back if they need to talk to you.

It only happened the once with that particular number


----------



## FredBloggs (24 Jan 2008)

Sunny said:


> Had the same thing happen to me but like a poster above said, I don't return calls to unknown numbers if they haven't left a message. Could never understand why people do. They will always ring back if they need to talk to you.


 
I too don't take unknown calls or calls from numbers I don't recognise and it really annoys me when people phone you on  a private number and if they leave a message and I return the call I always point this out to them.  Recently I've been dealing with one individual who for no reason I can see insists on not showing his number and I have brought up the issue with him.  The very annoying thing is he usually calls five or six times over a few hours before he leaves a message (I've asked him has he called and he has told me he has and hasn't left a message because he doesn't like speaking on voice mail unless he has to.  When I've pointed out I never take unknown numbers and its pointless to keep ringing and not leaving a message he agrees to leave a message the next time - but the next time its exactly the same!)


----------



## z104 (24 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Because they are presumably curious about who/where it came from?


 



Why would you be curious about a missed call?

If it's important they will ring back or leave  a message.


----------



## Martinslan (24 Jan 2008)

FledBloggs,  why in the world should you or anyone get very annoyed with people trying to contact you. If you do not want to answer your phone, then don't, but why get so annoyed about it. Some people have very very good reasons to keep their number private and that is their business. Some land line phone systems just show up as "private number" Who cares..life is too short...


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2008)

Niallers said:


> Why would you be curious about a missed call?


I'm often curious about odd numbers (e.g. not obviously any specific country code) that come up on the caller id and sometimes am interest in checking what they are and where they are from.


----------



## collieb (24 Jan 2008)

Martinslan said:


> Some people have very very good reasons to keep their number private and that is their business.


 

What do you think is a good reason for keeping your number private?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2008)

You can also suppress your number on a per call basis on outgoing calls if you choose. Can't remember the prefix to dial but there is one.


----------



## truthseeker (24 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> You can also suppress your number on a per call basis on outgoing calls if you choose. Can't remember the prefix to dial but there is one.


#31#


----------



## Martinslan (24 Jan 2008)

Collieb, I can think of loads of reasons but like my number, I like to keep them private.  

On a serious note.  Some reasons that spring to mind;
1. A lot of people do not want their details in the phone book so go "un-listed." 
2. Crank calls, (and this does happen to people.)  so fear 
3. un-wanted sales calls.
4. Some people who live on their own are afraid of having their number public.
5. People who are just private about lots of things including their phone numbers.
6. It's choice

I hope this covers your question.


----------



## sam h (24 Jan 2008)

I reckon the reason there are alot of numbers coming up as private is to do the the phone book.  A friend of mine was asked if she want to go ex-directory & she decided to.  Suddenly her number started coming up as "private" & when she queried it they said that is is std practice for ex-dir numbers.  

I particularly hate it when I see "number with-held" or "unknown number" - I find the majority of these are actually phone companies trying to sell me their services, so i normally tell them when they stop using an "unknown number" I might talk to them & hang up (though I should put them on hold with some annoying music)


----------



## gabsdot (28 Jan 2008)

I went to a briefing at the ESRI once. I was going to do some phone research for them, (in the end I didn't).  Anyway they generate numbers randomly eg. the computer will churn out  
01 1234560
01 1234561
01 1234562
01 1234563
etc, you get the idea. The numbers are all not necessarily phone numbers but some will be. So when you ask 'where did they get my number' thats how.


----------



## Lomond (28 Jan 2008)

I went through a phase of getting calls in the evening during the week, from call number outside of Ireland. Im from the UK and have lots of friends and family who could call - so I pick up the phone and it was always someone with a foreign accent asking me blah blah....

I also got missed calls during the day and was curious like the OP, especially when they would appear everyday for several weeks - rang back once and got a standard answer machine. Never thought that it could be a scam and they make money if I ring back.

Now I just ignore the lot...the novelty of it all has worn.


----------



## csirl (29 Jan 2008)

You can opt out of receiving marketing calls and the fines are very stiff for those who do call you. But you have to make a point of reporting the calls received or else the perpetrators wont be fined. You may remember a certain Irish phone company who had their license withdrawn for 3 months - I was one of the people who filed an official complaint and was asked to testify against them. Not surprisingly I now never get direct marketing calls from anyone for anyreason


----------

